# For the knitter who got a bad reception in LYS



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Just thought you would appreciate a few others who understand. This is from an online area where they gave reviews of yarn shops. Most were positive but this one shop stood out. 2 bad reviews. Fortunately for us, this shop has been sold and is now owned by some wonderful friendly, people.

I have bought yarn from XXXXXX The last time I went there, I wanted to buy a circular needle. I was not acknowledged for at least 5 minutes. There was only one other customer in the store. When I finally asked how long I would have to wait to be helped, I was told I would have to wait as long as necessary.

This shop was reviewed by a second knitter. 

This small shop tucked into a shopping plaza has a varied and interesting supply of yarns. They also have a gorgeous selection of crewel yarns. The sample knitted garments are well displayed and stylish. If only the people who work there (owners?) would step out for coffee for a while I could really enjoy myself in there. They may truly appreciate yarns, but just as surely they do not appreciate people! How odd for merchants! I was the only person in the store the entire time I was there, and the elegantly put together older woman behind the counter never looked up once, not when I entered, not as I browsed and not as I left. Was I an affront to refined sensibilities? Dear goodness, am I trailing cow manure into the store? But no, a quick check showed my narrow little hooves encased in lovely red leather pumps.
From across the narrow aisle I said "Excuse me..." to rouse her attention. Brusquely, she replied "Yes?" never looking up from her task. I left at that point. That was the third time I'd been into the shop and each time I was treated in a similarly arrogant and condescending manner. Hmmm...I'm sensing a pattern. I will never shop there again. This area of New York is rich in both fiber fanatics and fiber sources and there is plenty of choice elsewhere.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

This sounds exactly like a yarn shop near me. After being treated like this 3 times, and worse than this, I no longer darken their door.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love yarn, love money.... Not about to give up any of my hard earned to people that can't show a little common courtesy. I puposely do not wear my "Sunday go to meeting" when I am shopping for big ticket items, like a car. I want to know how their service is for EVERYBODY....


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

I probably would have went back the second time,but never the third!! How awful/


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I only darken their door once,my motto no service no go zone.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

I've had this sort of treatment at my LYS but continued to shop there because it was the only one in town.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> I've had this sort of treatment at my LYS but continued to shop there because it was the only one in town.


I would go in and check to see if they had yarn I was looking for to see if I liked it then I would go buy on line ..........


----------



## mrsoboab (Jan 29, 2012)

We visited a newly opened yarn store in Scotland on the recommendation of a knitting friend.
The woman in the store never looked up from her telephone call ( she was obviously on the phone to the woman who owned the shop who was away that week) to acknowledge us.
When she finished her call, she informed me that there was more yarn at the top of the stairs if I wanted to go and look there. 
I was so disgusted, I paid for the two patterns I had chosen and left- I am not going back there.
Contrast to the lovely yarn store I visited in Vancouver Island two years ago - the staff were friendly and helpful and I spent a fortune on my two visits there - and am definitely going back to find it when I go back at the end of May!!


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

I think some LYS owners are more about having a "job" where they can practice their hobby rather than run a business. Since customers tend to vote with their money, I can't imagine such places stay open long unless it just serves as a tax write-off. Hmph.


----------



## mrsoboab (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi, are you Scott's Mum? I'm Lynne's friend from Kilmarnock, you recommended this site to me.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love yarn, love money.... Not about to give up any of my hard earned to people that can't show a little common courtesy. I puposely do not wear my "Sunday go to meeting" when I am shopping for big ticket items, like a car. I want to know how their service is for EVERYBODY....


Oh Dreamweaver, I love that expression "sunday go to meeting". It's said here in Ireland and I'm amazed that you're saying it in USA.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm wondering if the well-heeled mannequin behind the counter of the LYS that never looked up even knew a whit about knitting. May have been scared to death somebody would broach a question.....and her manner and clothing were a cover-up for an inferiority complex. I wouldn't have gone back either but it would have been real hard to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

There is a shop around here not just yarn, but general crafts, I use it so infrequently I forget the hours of operation I have called twice to ask and the older woman that works there has answered the phone, she says" HELLO" like she is spitting the word out more like "why are you disturbing me" or she has just had a massive argument and hasn't gotten control of her emotions yet ....lol cracks me up! Then maybe when you walk into the store your lucky if she" wakes up" before you get to the counter..... you can see why I don't go there more often!


----------



## Nordicharps (Apr 5, 2012)

So sorry - how depressing! I'm glad to say that my lovely LYS is a joy to visit. In a place like Vara in the backwoods of middle Sweden, which is really a one-horse- (er - tractor-) town she has built up an assortment that wows you, she greets you with a smile almost as blinding as the shelves and will lay down her life (well almost) to help you.
And if you go in just to look, she's happy to let you browse, but will join in your drooling if you want her to. Love it!!


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

We dont have any yarn stores in my local area, but two wonderful market stalls. They are always very busy as they sell all the little accessories as well as yarn and patterns. Their prices are good verging on cheap and the yarn quality is excellent. You always have to call out to be served as someone might "jump the queue" with being nearer the assistants than you, but that is the only problem. They will always try to help out if you have any problems and with the fancy new yarns will generally have a sample of what it looks like when knitted even if not a full garment. They cater to knitters, crocheters and crafts in general, so have lots of happy customers.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

B.THETFORD said:


> We dont have any yarn stores in my local area, but two wonderful market stalls. They are always very busy as they sell all the little accessories as well as yarn and patterns. Their prices are good verging on cheap and the yarn quality is excellent. You always have to call out to be served as someone might "jump the queue" with being nearer the assistants than you, but that is the only problem. They will always try to help out if you have any problems and with the fancy new yarns will generally have a sample of what it looks like when knitted even if not a full garment. They cater to knitters, crocheters and crafts in general, so have lots of happy customers.[/quote
> 
> Lucky you ...no markets here


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

We have only one yarn shop in our town. I went in for the first time a few months ago to buy buttons. The woman who worked there kept her head down working on some sewing, while I hovered waiting to be served. Eventually I asked where the button where. She pointed in the general direction. I found my buttons and paid for them without a word from her! I find it amazing that in this recession, shopkeepers can afford to be offhand with customers. Like another poster I've found out that the Tuesday market now has a stall selling yarn. I will go there from now on. Just as an aside, for any Northern Ireland members. If you're ever in Ballymena, the nicest, most friendly, cafe I've ever been to is Nobles. They do a wonderful breakfast for £2.75 and the staff are brilliant. Thought it would be a nice idea to praise good businesses.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

How fortunate I am. Mine is the yarn shop in which Laura, one of the workers, delivered my order of short circular needles right to the door of the home. They are also the ones who put my yarn in a fluer de les reusable tote to use when I return..in short, I LOVE the people running my yarn shop and am blessed both with their service and wonderful selection of reasonably priced yarns.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

OOOOOOO I think I know where it is..... Just off the Taconic Pkway. If I'm right, let me know. I want to go there to see the place!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Nearly all the people I know that visit our Wool Inn everyone agrees that Anita and the girls are lovely, helpful and friendly. Love them all.

I met a LYS owner who has a shop near where my mother lives and she has a stall at Cobbitty Market just off the Northern Road. I will try and attend that one in June as I think I will be busy in May.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> How fortunate I am. Mine is the yarn shop in which Laura, one of the workers, delivered my order of short circular needles right to the door of the home. They are also the ones who put my yarn in a fluer de les reusable tote to use when I return..in short, I LOVE the people running my yarn shop and am blessed both with their service and wonderful selection of reasonably priced yarns.


What's the name and phone number of this shop? Do they have a website?


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Grandma Jan said:


> flyty1n said:
> 
> 
> > How fortunate I am. Mine is the yarn shop in which Laura, one of the workers, delivered my order of short circular needles right to the door of the home. They are also the ones who put my yarn in a fluer de les reusable tote to use when I return..in short, I LOVE the people running my yarn shop and am blessed both with their service and wonderful selection of reasonably priced yarns.
> ...


Yes, do they have a website?


----------



## vancat (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, I am sorry so many of you have bad experiences in yarn shops - but how I wish there was even a bad-tempered one anywhere in my part of London! I either buy online or have to go into central London to a department store, where yarn is
very expensive and limited in choice.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

We alsi had a LYS we referred to as the Snooty Ladies Yarn Shop! A few of us at work had been there and all recd the same treatment. After a year or so they closed up shop. Do u think they even wonder why biz trailed off?


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I wonder how much merchandise these folks lose to theft? If you don't pay attention to your customers...........there will be the one or three that rob you blind! (giggle, giggle) I know it is a mean thought, but it would serve them right!


----------



## Gmaj (Nov 19, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Love yarn, love money.... Not about to give up any of my hard earned to people that can't show a little common courtesy. I puposely do not wear my "Sunday go to meeting" when I am shopping for big ticket items, like a car. I want to know how their service is for EVERYBODY....
> ...


This expression is not unusual, at least in the Pennsylvania area of the US where I lived as a child during the 30's and 40's. Also, patent leather T-strap shoes for little girls were known as "Sunday school shoes" even if you didn't go to Sunday school.


----------



## roxy (Feb 7, 2012)

I would like to buy yarn at my lys shop, keep local merchants going,but when i go there,there is a clic hanging there and I feel like I am imposing if I ask a question. I have gone there about 3 times and it is always the same.I am a beginner and there are so many diffrent types yarn. I have learned more from this site than my lys.


----------



## PaulineRose (Mar 31, 2012)

How very rude. What IS wrong with people? Don't they WANT customers. The lady at my LYS, Kim, is very nice and extremely helpful, I'm happy to say.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It sounds like a yarn shop I used to go to but it is in Orange County, California...


----------



## Nordicharps (Apr 5, 2012)

We said "Sunday best" when I grew up.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

I've had similar experiences in Yarn shops...however, being who I am, I say something to whomever it is shunning me and my business. Usually, if it's the owner, I tell them they just lost a sale, and if it's an employee I find out if there is a supervisor, and if not I call the owner and tell the owner what crappy service I got and how I was prepared to spend quite a bit of money in their shop. Don't step on my toes...I yell.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love yarn, love money.... Not about to give up any of my hard earned to people that can't show a little common courtesy. I puposely do not wear my "Sunday go to meeting" when I am shopping for big ticket items, like a car. I want to know how their service is for EVERYBODY....


I have a friend who is a CPA and, obviously, depends on good client relations for his practice to flourish. He says "no matter how poorly someone is dressed or how bad he/she looks, I always assume that person is a millionaire!"


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I feel so lucky to have a wonderful LYS! She greets me when I come in, offers help, lets me look to my heart's content, is always available.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

So sad! You think they would be excited to share all the wonder yarns!


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Some times the lys can give you misinformation. I bought yarn to make gd the Noro coat sweater. Between the book and the yarn it was almost $200.00. I was encouraged to buy more than I would need with the promise that I could return all unused skeins. Wrong!!!! After completing the coat, I tried taking 6 skeins back. No, a definite no. Do you know who told you we would take it back? It didn't say who the clerk was and they all ring up on the same register. She also couldn't look up who was working that day. I finally asked what difference it would make, and was told "none". At $12.00 a skein, I have knit tams, half mitts and at a loss at what to do with the rest of it, as it is not the softest yarn. I have not gone back to their store. Rules and laws should be posted.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Love yarn, love money.... Not about to give up any of my hard earned to people that can't show a little common courtesy. I puposely do not wear my "Sunday go to meeting" when I am shopping for big ticket items, like a car. I want to know how their service is for EVERYBODY....
> ...


Innie, Honey---My Grannie used that expression. My Mom and aunts and uncles did, too. I always thought it was stictly from the South [USA] until I saw it on here.


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm in Florida visiting my mom. I went to the only LYS in Gainsvile to buy some yarn to make her a shaw. I'd gone to ravelrydotcom to ask locals about stores before I came, and they said it was the only one here but they didn't like it. I now can see why. I bet mostly tourists and college students who aren't ever going to be there again but need something, or students who don't care about service but just want something and already know everything go there. My experience was when I asked for some advice and help I got it, but no enthusiasm just the bare basics....here's the kind you want.
Well I had my mom pick out what she liked, and then I realized I didn't like it and didn't want to knit with it, and I could probably get the colors she liked anywhere at home and cheaper. I went back to return it. On the counter by the cash register not facing where I was but at a 90° angle was a sign that said no cash returns. I had used my credit card, but the woman there tried hard to convince me that they don't do returns but only store credit. She finally credited it back, and said it was only in extreme situations that they did that. OH REALLY!?!? Well then their sign should say NO RETURNS, Store Credit Only. I wouldn't go there again. Except in extreme need. I may give them a call, it's no skin off my nose, and enlighten them that they are endangering their rep by their actions. I don't know if they'll change, it's up to them, but at least they'll know what keeps people away.


----------



## yannikay (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey shaney63, I just visited one of your shops about a month ago for about 10 mins as I had DH with me and it was awesome andvery friendly! Left some cash there and will definitly go back the next time I am down that way!!! :thumbup:


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Love yarn, love money.... Not about to give up any of my hard earned to people that can't show a little common courtesy. I puposely do not wear my "Sunday go to meeting" when I am shopping for big ticket items, like a car. I want to know how their service is for EVERYBODY....
> ...


We say Sunday go to meeting quite often here, lol.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Love yarn, love money.... Not about to give up any of my hard earned to people that can't show a little common courtesy. I puposely do not wear my "Sunday go to meeting" when I am shopping for big ticket items, like a car. I want to know how their service is for EVERYBODY....
> ...


We say Sunday go to meeting quite often here, lol.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver we also say "have on my Sunday go to meeting
clothes" here in Georgia. The world gets smaller each day doesn't it.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

I hope the person who wrote the original post about a week ago gets to see all these replies and know she isn't alone. I'm also so glad that the original owners of this store are gone and the new owner is a young lady who knows her knitting and her yarns and has people working while she is out greeting and asking if you need help. Sure is a change for the better. Oh yes, they told me I could return yarn if left over and unopened with receipt, and I was really surprised when they actually did! Great experience.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love yarn, love money.... Not about to give up any of my hard earned to people that can't show a little common courtesy. I puposely do not wear my "Sunday go to meeting" when I am shopping for big ticket items, like a car. I want to know how their service is for EVERYBODY....


What a great idea! I agree totally, everyone who is a customer should be treated with respect and dignity. Especially those who are younger, or who have challenges.


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

I did not post on the first round of discussion on LYS and the good or poor behavior of workers/owners. But your store sounded just like the first one I ever visited in my area. I went in looking for circular needle on the recomedation that it was the only place to get the "good"
addi brand. No help, no smiles, no thanks for comming in.
I felt I was an interrupting their day. I did go back once more and nothing was different. I do not know it they are still there -- I find friendlier people -- other customers  -- to talk with in the aisle when I shop at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Love yarn, love money.... Not about to give up any of my hard earned to people that can't show a little common courtesy. I puposely do not wear my "Sunday go to meeting" when I am shopping for big ticket items, like a car. I want to know how their service is for EVERYBODY....
> ...


Inishowen, and just how many of us in the USA do you think are descended from the Irish? Scads! By the way, I recognize Inish from the old John Wayne movie, "The Quiet Man." Though the countryside was beautiful, I do wonder if it was filmed there.


----------



## ClaireR (Dec 21, 2011)

My Thursday knitting group has a store owner whom we call "The B%*77$#!" and we NEVER go there unless we cannot get the desired product elsewhere. She even talked about another customer behind her back. Know exactly how you feel when treated badly...........


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I wonder if any LYS owners/workers ever are lurking, or read the posts on this site? Maybe are even members. If so, possibly, just possibly airing our gripes will actually do some good. If any of them even care, that is.
I have never had a bad experience at YSs, the only one in our area was perfect, but closed years ago. The owner took in our 4H girls each week to teach knitting, even closing the shop for the hour we were there. At the time I was sewing for myself and 4 kids, and bought all my fabric, yarn, and supplies there.I still miss you, Square Yard Shop!


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

inishowen said:



> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Love yarn, love money.... Not about to give up any of my hard earned to people that can't show a little common courtesy. I puposely do not wear my "Sunday go to meeting" when I am shopping for big ticket items, like a car. I want to know how their service is for EVERYBODY....
> ...


That is a Quaker saying..I immediately wondered if you are a practicing Quaker..I was for a while...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good Girl! It always makes me feel better to DO SOMETHING about it. Good for my blood pressure too.



Nanimal said:


> I've had similar experiences in Yarn shops...however, being who I am, I say something to whomever it is shunning me and my business. Usually, if it's the owner, I tell them they just lost a sale, and if it's an employee I find out if there is a supervisor, and if not I call the owner and tell the owner what crappy service I got and how I was prepared to spend quite a bit of money in their shop. Don't step on my toes...I yell.


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

"Sunday got to meeting clothes" is said in Arkansas at least I say it and I have heard others . I agree it is terrible to go in any store or even yard sale and be ignored.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

MaineSqueeze said:


> I'm in Florida visiting my mom. I went to the only LYS in Gainsvile to buy some yarn to make her a shaw. I'd gone to ravelrydotcom to ask locals about stores before I came, and they said it was the only one here but they didn't like it. I now can see why. I bet mostly tourists and college students who aren't ever going to be there again but need something, or students who don't care about service but just want something and already know everything go there. My experience was when I asked for some advice and help I got it, but no enthusiasm just the bare basics....here's the kind you want.
> Well I had my mom pick out what she liked, and then I realized I didn't like it and didn't want to knit with it, and I could probably get the colors she liked anywhere at home and cheaper. I went back to return it. On the counter by the cash register not facing where I was but at a 90° angle was a sign that said no cash returns. I had used my credit card, but the woman there tried hard to convince me that they don't do returns but only store credit. She finally credited it back, and said it was only in extreme situations that they did that. OH REALLY!?!? Well then their sign should say NO RETURNS, Store Credit Only. I wouldn't go there again. Except in extreme need. I may give them a call, it's no skin off my nose, and enlighten them that they are endangering their rep by their actions. I don't know if they'll change, it's up to them, but at least they'll know what keeps people away.


If you ever venture a little further South, there's a LYS just North of The Villages in Summerfield on 27/441 called the Yarn Lady. There are lots of beautiful samples, wonderful yarns and fun reasonable classes. The owner, Diane, is very nice.


----------



## hbouchard (Mar 30, 2011)

It makes me sad to think of the personal touch not being there in the LYS we might frequent. But as some have mentioned, the economy and voting with our dollars, it is completely uncalled for to be treated with the level of disdain that some have experienced. Merchants cannot complain about the lack of shopping locally and continue to treat people poorly. After all, we are crafters who work with fiber. Not a demanding group. We simply want to be treated respectfully, just like everyone else. Internet shopping gets us what we want and rarely talks back. Just not terribly personal.


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

I volunteer in a non-profit used book store. Over the years I've been there I've noticed that if we say good morning and ask if we can help them, customers buy more books. This is especially noticeable with the customers who are senior citizens. If I see them wandering around the store, I go up and ask them if they are looking for someting specific or can I help you find something, etc. Last week I helped 2 customers that way and even got books from the store room for both of them and, as a result, sold more books. Sounds like yarn shops need to do the same thing. Being polite and cheerful brings in more customers but more important, repeat visits of the same person. Silence or cha ching of the cash register.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A true story. In a computer retail establishment, an old pickup truck drove into the parking lot, visibe from the store, driven by a gentleman in coveralls. Five salespeople quickly disappeared leaving a newby. The gentleman quickly purchased $10,000 worth of top end equipment, earning the newby a nice commission. Question: Who was the real salesperson?

I always say, "protect me from the things I think I know.



msusanc said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Love yarn, love money.... Not about to give up any of my hard earned to people that can't show a little common courtesy. I puposely do not wear my "Sunday go to meeting" when I am shopping for big ticket items, like a car. I want to know how their service is for EVERYBODY....
> ...


----------



## safepethaven (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes, "Sunday go to meeting" or "Sunday best" are (or were) very common expressions in the south, and/or rural areas of the U.S. Except in the south, they often drop the end g in meeting.


----------



## vonni (Jun 21, 2011)

A good idea for a yarn store would be a seat,newspaper outside for the guess whos. I have discovered a great little wool shop (I'm Ausssie)in Sassafras in the Dandenong Ranges in Victoria. Its a touristy little town so always treat myself to a devonshire tea and a browse and a purchase in this lovely little shop. It has 2 delightful owners who are rather young,they know their knitting very well and very helpful.Yvonne


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Love yarn, love money.... Not about to give up any of my hard earned to people that can't show a little common courtesy. I puposely do not wear my "Sunday go to meeting" when I am shopping for big ticket items, like a car. I want to know how their service is for EVERYBODY....
> ...


We should find out the derivation of that saying --- we said it in Iowa also...and it comes slipping out of my mouth from time to time and my kids just give me weird looks.


----------



## xanthe (Feb 3, 2011)

I am left handed...happy as a pig in poop that I can knit at all!! The LSY closest to me house had a great variety of yarn..and I was followed around like I was going to steal yarn! When I sat down with my selection ...after purchase...and tried to get some help with the pattern--that I also bought there--I was told I did not knit right!! What the heck is RIGHT if the garment comes out wearable (and I am fussy so I frog often) Yarn was on sale but not returnable. I am not RETURNABLE!! I go to a knit shop in Michigan...as I have for more than 50yrs..same owner, great help!! Worth the trip!! By the way--yarn shop that was not friendly is now out of business!! What goes around comes around!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like a smart LYS owner would send a "Mystery Shopper" to their store to see if there were training issues and offer feedback....and maybe look for new help.


----------



## rockoak (Jan 22, 2011)

It must be required behavior of shop personnel to look down their noses at customers! But one has to wonder why....??
Why MUST they act as if they are doing customers a favor by
just being there?! Without customers, there wouldn't be a
store in the first place! A mystery none of us will solve,
I'm afraid.... but I never pay "retail" for anything, anyway!


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

I grew up with "Sunday go to Meeting" too ... and Nova Scotians often drop the 'g' as well.


----------



## safepethaven (Nov 1, 2011)

OH, until I read the last part of your post that mentioned you were in NY, I thought surely you were describing almost any LYS in the Dallas area, including a very popular one in the N. Dallas/Plano area. I know it's often a busy place and a popular one for those who love yarn hobbies to gather, but I've never once been looked in the eye, acknowledged that I existed [even when I'm the only non-staff in the store at that time], and had the very same treatment that somehow I was disgracing their store by being there. While I might turn many off by my chemo-look due to ill health, I never have gone outside my house without being clean, well groomed, and appropriately dressed for the task at hand.

Unfortunately the stereotype of the woman you described is not limited to the LYS stores, or even privately-owned shops. It comes from "little" (minded) people. I know because I grew up in a very small town full of them. I visited periodically, about 5 to 10 yr intervals after leaving for college; the attitudes and demeanors never changed even if the faces/names did over several generations. Once an outsider, always an outsider, I guess. And we "only" lived, worked, worshipped, served and contributed to/in that community for 11 years.

All I can say is, Forgive them for they know not what they do, even when regular mirrors were held up to their faces, and weekly sermons addressed this very issue for decades. How very sad that they continue being themselves.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

We have several LYS in my area but there is only one I visit on a regular basis. Helpful friendly and always greet you. If necessary she will always look in the back room or upstairs. If I tell her I might have trouble along the way she always invites me to come in with my project. When I bought sock yarn and told her I had never knit with DPN's she said bring it all in and we'll teach you how. They offer lessons and once a week they have a knitting group. A great place.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

xanthe said:


> I am left handed...happy as a pig in poop that I can knit at all!! The LSY closest to me house had a great variety of yarn..and I was followed around like I was going to steal yarn! When I sat down with my selection ...after purchase...and tried to get some help with the pattern--that I also bought there--I was told I did not knit right!! What the heck is RIGHT if the garment comes out wearable (and I am fussy so I frog often) Yarn was on sale but not returnable. I am not RETURNABLE!! I go to a knit shop in Michigan...as I have for more than 50yrs..same owner, great help!! Worth the trip!! By the way--yarn shop that was not friendly is now out of business!! What goes around comes around!!


OK..where's the yarn shop in Michigan that you go to? I live in Michigan and am always on the look out for another good shop? Our LYS in Battle Creek is part of a Shop Hop that is happening soon. I'm thinking of participating. I think there's 10-12 shops. There goes my budget!!


----------



## WolfDreamer (Mar 22, 2011)

In my personal experience... 'No service, no custom' 

I do not return to any establishment (yarn store, restaurant, market or otherwise) that gives poor service.

I was raised in a marketing household, we had several stores, and 'service' was our top priority, it still is today. No store is going to be successful without customers. No service, no custom, it's that simple.


----------



## vonni (Jun 21, 2011)

A good idea for a yarn store would be a seat,newspaper outside for the guess whos. I have discovered a great little wool shop (I'm Ausssie)in Sassafras in the Dandenong Ranges in Victoria. Its a touristy little town so always treat myself to a devonshire tea and a browse and a purchase in this lovely little shop. It has 2 delightful owners who are rather young,they know their knitting very well and very helpful.Yvonne


----------



## rockoak (Jan 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

I do know that the people who used it the most were "poor" people with one good set of clothes. These were kept for "Sunday meeting" as church was called. It eventually spread to universal acceptance.


----------



## WolfDreamer (Mar 22, 2011)

Sunday Go to Meeting is a simple phrase. 

It was originated meaning one's 'best clothing' usually saved for church on Sunday.

Now days, it has come to mean anything special that one saves for those 'once in a while' occasions.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Love yarn, love money.... Not about to give up any of my hard earned to people that can't show a little common courtesy. I puposely do not wear my "Sunday go to meeting" when I am shopping for big ticket items, like a car. I want to know how their service is for EVERYBODY....
> ...


I'm sure the expression came with the Irish who settled here. It's widely used by our generation but almost meaningless to children of today for, I suggest one of two reasons:
1. Very few are taken by their parents to church anymore.
2. The dress code in many churches has so relaxed that everyday work clothes and jeans are often seen there.
I like the idea of dressing up for church to give your best to God. But, alas, I am old and obviously old fashioned.
I was thinking on Easter Sunday that the song"Easter Parade" would have little meaning to those of today since many don't even dress up for Easter


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Maybe if all the LYS owners could see how we feel about THEM they would change THEIR attitudes... I have been in 4 LYS in my lifetime... the first one no one was around and the first skein I picked up was $64.00. The second one I felt like I was beneath their idea of what they wanted for a customer... the last 2 were wonderful beyond belief and I will go in there every chance I get... maybe if we politely wrote a quick note and told the prorietors how we feel about their shops then maybe they would do something... I feel that goes both ways.. I need to drop a quick note to the shops I love and let them know also.....


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Maybe if all the LYS owners could see how we feel about THEM they would change THEIR attitudes... I have been in 4 LYS in my lifetime... the first one no one was around and the first skein I picked up was $64.00. The second one I felt like I was beneath their idea of what they wanted for a customer... the last 2 were wonderful beyond belief and I will go in there every chance I get... maybe if we politely wrote a quick note and told the prorietors how we feel about their shops then maybe they would do something... I feel that goes both ways.. I need to drop a quick note to the shops I love and let them know also.....


I think it would be a great idea to write a note to tell them why you shop there and let them know why you DON'T go to the other shops. I think I may do this too.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> I've had this sort of treatment at my LYS but continued to shop there because it was the only one in town.


Mine is the only one in town, also, so I always order on line.
I have had absolutely wonderful service from elann.com.
They go away above and beyond the call of duty. Just last week their Maggie searched their warehouse to try to find a similar yarn to a snip I sent her. She got back to me and said she couldn't find anything suitable. She did not try to sell me anything she did not think was absolutely right.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

When someone treats you this way, why don't you say something like; excuse me, could I have some help please. If they are still rude, don't take it personally but put the owness back on them. You need to say, "is everything okay with you today". They might say, "yes why". That is your shoe in to tell them that every time you come in the shop that they are not so nice and explain. They might not even know they are doing it and might even be very apologetic and different to everyone after that. Someone just needs to be prepared in their hearts before they enter the shop especially if this is a pattern of behaviour. By doing this in a loving way we make a difference in this world. After all, we are not mind readers.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

A friend and I (with the help of our DHs) traveled into the center of Guadalajara to buy yarn for our charity which knits sweaters for poor children in our area of Mexico. When we finally found it...the 1st shop we went into the people were so helpful, spoke some English (thankfully) and we bought about 3000 Pesos worth of yarn. In the next shop, which was bigger and very busy, we spent another 1200 pesos on yarn, lace, ribbon and hooks & eyes. They were equally helpful in spite of their busy-ness, and didn't speak English as well, so we fumbled through in our broken Spanish. We will be venturing back.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I had the same thing happen to me in what was then a new LYS. I stopped in and they could barely lower themselves to wait on me. Thus, I drove further to a store where they were friendly and helpful. Unfortunately, my favorite store has closed and now I will have to resort to either driving quite a lot further or giving my money to a store that is cold and could care less. Hummm, guess I'll be putting extra miles on the car!


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


I grew up and live in Maine (with no Quaker heritate) and I've heard that expression all my life. Also heard it from my Mississippi relatives.


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

yannikay said:


> Hey shaney63, I just visited one of your shops about a month ago for about 10 mins as I had DH with me and it was awesome andvery friendly! Left some cash there and will definitly go back the next time I am down that way!!! :thumbup:


Oh wow very cool! Are you local? We have a Central Kansas Yarn Hop every October when we visit all the yarn shops in Central Kansas... about 12 yarn shops in all if memory serves me right. It is what we Kansans refer to as a HOOT

We usually carpool and hit the three here in Wichita in one evening, go to a couple more in nearby towns the next evening, then Saturday head out at the crack of dawn to the farthest point and work our way back hopping from LYS to LYS. It's soooooooo much fun!!!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Some people have no business sense. Acknowledging customers is such an easy thing to do, even if it is just a smile and a quick "I'll be with you in a moment". On the other hand, I have been in shops (not just LYS) and have noticed some really rude customers. While it is the shop employee's job to serve the customer, that makes it a bit difficult to do. I am happy to say that my experiences have been very nice in almost every yarn shop I've ever entered. But I do try to enter with a smile and a hello, as well as expecting it from the owner, and I do try to make understanding exceptions from those who are not immediately friendly. However, if I did go to a shop in which I was treated badly, I would ask if the person working were the owner or an employee. Then I would make sure the owner knew (if it was an employee). If it was the owner, I would offer my opinion in a polite way, then leave the shop, letting the person know that his/her behavior would hinder my return. I probably would also leave my 10 skeins of $24.00 a skein yarn on the counter so he/she would know what kind of sale they missed!!!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> Just thought you would appreciate a few others who understand. This is from an online area where they gave reviews of yarn shops. Most were positive but this one shop stood out. 2 bad reviews. Fortunately for us, this shop has been sold and is now owned by some wonderful friendly, people.
> 
> I have bought yarn from XXXXXX The last time I went there, I wanted to buy a circular needle. I was not acknowledged for at least 5 minutes. There was only one other customer in the store. When I finally asked how long I would have to wait to be helped, I was told I would have to wait as long as necessary.
> 
> ...


That is when you need to say something directly to her or write a letter telling her of your experience. I worked in a large optical store and we got a lot of training on how to treat people and how to give good customer service. Some people just think all they have to do is show up and it will take care of it's self. We have to be the ones to try to stop it and demand good service. Then if things are still bad we have done all we can and it is up to them.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I grew up in the west (Colorado and Arizona) and I've heard it my whole life. Kind of fun to trace it around the globe. At ASU, I was talking to my future hubby and when we saw someone with a profound limp, I said, "Wow, he sure has a hitch in his getalong". I had to explain that one! Perhaps that's a Colorado saying or rodeo saying? (My dad and brother were on the rodeo circuit). No one down here seemed to have heard it before.


----------



## Joyp (Feb 4, 2012)

I believe in voting with my money and my feet. Bad service sees me part with none of the first and my feet take, (me and my money), elsewhere. I tend to give bad reviews to anyone who will listen also. Maybe that makes me vindictive???


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Joy, I don't think that's vindictive at all! I want to hear which stores give good service and which don't--saves me time and frustration! And that, m'dear, is exactly why I drove 5 miles out of my way each way to patronize a yarn store that was friendly and had a great selection. Unfortunately, they recently went out of business not too long ago and now I have to decide if I want to save gas and be ignored and put down or drive further. Think I'll be gassing up the car a wee bit more often!


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love yarn, love money.... Not about to give up any of my hard earned to people that can't show a little common courtesy. I puposely do not wear my "Sunday go to meeting" when I am shopping for big ticket items, like a car. I want to know how their service is for EVERYBODY....


Couldn't have said it better myself, Dreamweaver! :thumbup:


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Love yarn, love money.... Not about to give up any of my hard earned to people that can't show a little common courtesy. I puposely do not wear my "Sunday go to meeting" when I am shopping for big ticket items, like a car. I want to know how their service is for EVERYBODY....
> ...


I use Sunday go to meeting.....I'm from Canada, At times I will use Mrs. got rocks


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey, 'hitch in the getalong' also made it's way here too, and this is the land of fishes and Christmas trees. lol. I miss hearing all these unique sayings.


----------



## Therese Ware (Mar 29, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Love yarn, love money.... Not about to give up any of my hard earned to people that can't show a little common courtesy. I puposely do not wear my "Sunday go to meeting" when I am shopping for big ticket items, like a car. I want to know how their service is for EVERYBODY....
> ...


I too use that expression all the time. Now my kids use it too. How funny ,never gave it much thought. See what a small world we have. T :thumbup:


----------



## enigmavh (Apr 9, 2012)

I just started knitting about a year ago and I was excited to see a knitting store near me in Mapplewood, NJ. When I walked in there were people knitting at a large table knitting and everyone just stared at me. The huge table in the middle of the small store made it hard to move around, as I made my selection the person at the counter asked in a very condescending tone "are you making a scarf?" I answered no and I never went back.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Yes, my Dad had a "Sunday go to mettin" suit and pair of shoes while I was growing up.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Sounds like a smart LYS owner would send a "Mystery Shopper" to their store to see if there were training issues and offer feedback....and maybe look for new help.


We use to have mystery shoppers at the optical store I worked at, but that isn't going to help when it is the store owner giving the bad service. That is why we have to step up and let people know when they give bad service.


----------



## Therese Ware (Mar 29, 2011)

The first time I went into the knit shop here every one looked up at me. One lady sitting at the table (making a swetter) ask could she help me, that the owner was in back helping some one elce. So I looked around and found what I was looking for.Then the owner came out and was very nice and asked if I was a new knitter, could she help me with any thing. She asked if I would like to sit with them and knit . BUT the next time I went in quit another story. Now I'm torn. Do I or don't I. :? T


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Seem to have the exact opposite problem around here. The LYS's I shop at won't/can't shut up! I like the happy medium, where you can shop but ask Q's if needed. When they seem to almost do your shopping for you is just to much.

If I had the problem some of you have talked about, I think I would write a letter to the store owners. They can't fix something unless they know it's happening.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

That is soooo sad...I guess I have been very lucky. I have NEVER experianced that kind of greeting at a LYS. Now Micheals and JoAnn, there I have, that is to be expected. Its only a job for most of them and they dont have the love of fiber that my LYS's have. Sorry for everyone that has had to endure that behavier.


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

I hate hearing these stories about horrible LYS and how people are not treated with common courtesy. However, it does make me happy to be able to praise my LYS and does remind me to be so thankful. 

It also reminds me that since I do love my LYS, I have an obligation to be gracious and welcoming when I am hanging out at the shop. Even though I do not consider myself a great knitter and have only been knitting for a short time, I can speak to customers when they come in and offer to help if the shop owner is busy. 

On a couple of occasions, I have actually been able to help a customer. I have shown one where a certain notion is and another time, I ACTUALLY was able to help with a knitting question!!!! (Luckily, it was a frogging question and I am the QUEEN of frogging!!! It's my best stitch!)

Wish you could be here to experience our LYS! It's the Greatest!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Sherry1 said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe if all the LYS owners could see how we feel about THEM they would change THEIR attitudes... I have been in 4 LYS in my lifetime... the first one no one was around and the first skein I picked up was $64.00. The second one I felt like I was beneath their idea of what they wanted for a customer... the last 2 were wonderful beyond belief and I will go in there every chance I get... maybe if we politely wrote a quick note and told the prorietors how we feel about their shops then maybe they would do something... I feel that goes both ways.. I need to drop a quick note to the shops I love and let them know also.....
> ...


Yes, that is most important of all. When you get good service, LET THEM KNOW HOW YOU FEEL AND THAT YOU WILL BE BACK. When they get that warm & fuzzy from you that helps them deal with the people that are not so nice.


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Why aren't you asking if the salesperson is the owner? If not, ask for the owner or her name - then tell the owner how you feel and how you've been treated.

You are not resolving this deplorable situation by walking out without a word - that's exactly what she wants. And if it's the owner you are telling, let her know what she is doing wrong.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Juleen said:


> I grew up in the west (Colorado and Arizona) and I've heard it my whole life. Kind of fun to trace it around the globe. At ASU, I was talking to my future hubby and when we saw someone with a profound limp, I said, "Wow, he sure has a hitch in his getalong". I had to explain that one! Perhaps that's a Colorado saying or rodeo saying? (My dad and brother were on the rodeo circuit). No one down here seemed to have heard it before.


I have always heard that too. My mother said it a lot. I grew up in Iowa.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> It sounds like a yarn shop I used to go to but it is in Orange County, California...


It wasn't in Laguna Hills was it?


----------



## rockoak (Jan 22, 2011)

Sad commentary on our society as a whole, I'm afraid. The next generation seem to think bad service is "normal", and
so just put up with it as though it is inevitable. Sad, sad
and sadder. What about our grandchildren - what will it be
like when THEY are grown-ups?!?! Customer service seems to
be a "lost art", with a few exceptions. Everywhere you go
is the same problem - but why this is so prevalent at yarn
shops, is certainly a mystery - especially when yarn on line
is so available. You'd think THEY would think, wouldn't you
think?


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Maybe KP needs to compile all the complaints and compliments into a booklet or online blog..include the locations of those being complained about and then make that available to ALL LYS. Let the LYS decide if they are on the good or bad side of opinions. 

But then, of course, the bad ones would think they were on the good side. Oh, well....


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

I've lived all my life in upper Washington State and I've always heard the "Sunday go to meeting" phrase. Although I may have heard it on tv or something when I was a kid. I was born in 1950 so I can't imagine too many tv shows that would say that back then.


RookieRetiree said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


----------



## prettyroses (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello,
Doesn't make sense that proprietors/ employees could be so discourteous to prospective customers who walk in their stores, unless they want their businesses to fail. Doesn't their living depend on the success of their stores, how much they sell to satisfied customers? I usually buy my yarn at Walmart rather than in specialty stores where it is more expensive, and have never had the problem of inattentive clerks.
:wink: prettyroses


----------



## booksmith (May 20, 2011)

I went to the gift shop/"wonderful large selection of yarn" shop in the ski/golf resort community where we go a couple times a month. So frustrated, They are only open on Saturdays from 10-5, but now will be closed for "mud" season (that time between skiing and golf) until May 15. I love to buy yarn there as the selection if so nice, the employees sometimes can't find the price ("it's in a folder under the counter, dearie".) or can't figure out how to use the cash register "Is yarn fiber?". I'll go back for the yarn if they are open when I'm there but, sheesh!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Love yarn, love money.... Not about to give up any of my hard earned to people that can't show a little common courtesy. I puposely do not wear my "Sunday go to meeting" when I am shopping for big ticket items, like a car. I want to know how their service is for EVERYBODY....
> ...


and I thought that was an old american saying- haaaaa :XD: :idea: :idea: :lol:


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

booksmith said:


> I went to the gift shop/"wonderful large selection of yarn" shop in the ski/golf resort community where we go a couple times a month. So frustrated, They are only open on Saturdays from 10-5, but now will be closed for "mud" season (that time between skiing and golf) until May 15. I love to buy yarn there as the selection if so nice, the employees sometimes can't find the price ("it's in a folder under the counter, dearie".) or can't figure out how to use the cash register "Is yarn fiber?". I'll go back for the yarn if they are open when I'm there but, sheesh!


 WHY?


----------



## Granny Annie (Apr 1, 2011)

vonni said:


> A good idea for a yarn store would be a seat,newspaper outside for the guess whos. I have discovered a great little wool shop (I'm Ausssie)in Sassafras in the Dandenong Ranges in Victoria. Its a touristy little town so always treat myself to a devonshire tea and a browse and a purchase in this lovely little shop. It has 2 delightful owners who are rather young,they know their knitting very well and very helpful.Yvonne


I visit a LYS in Scarborough, North Yorkshire run by a lovely young married couple. The are both very helpful. Even have a sofa and newspapers/magazines in one corner, with a sign reading 'The Naughty Corner' for husbands!! What more can you ask for!!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

headlemk said:


> A friend and I (with the help of our DHs) traveled into the center of Guadalajara to buy yarn for our charity which knits sweaters for poor children in our area of Mexico. When we finally found it...the 1st shop we went into the people were so helpful, spoke some English (thankfully) and we bought about 3000 Pesos worth of yarn. In the next shop, which was bigger and very busy, we spent another 1200 pesos on yarn, lace, ribbon and hooks & eyes. They were equally helpful in spite of their busy-ness, and didn't speak English as well, so we fumbled through in our broken Spanish. We will be venturing back.


Well, their helpfulness, despite the language difficulties proved to be financially beneficial to both store owners. I doubt they made sales like that every day.


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2011)

I too love that phrase...I was born and raised in California but my family is from Arkansas and Oklahoma and Sunday go to meetin' is somethin' I have known and said all my life. There are a lot of people that look at me funny when I say it and I have to explain what I mean...Others will ponder a minute or 2 then laugh a bit.


Gmaj said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Therese Ware said:


> The first time I went into the knit shop here every one looked up at me. One lady sitting at the table (making a swetter) ask could she help me, that the owner was in back helping some one elce. So I looked around and found what I was looking for.Then the owner came out and was very nice and asked if I was a new knitter, could she help me with any thing. She asked if I would like to sit with them and knit . BUT the next time I went in quit another story. Now I'm torn. Do I or don't I. :? T


Therese, I wonder if she was just having a bad day when you went in again. I think I would go in again and see how it goes.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Yes it was filmed in Ireland, the Connemara area I think. I've been there but can't remember the exact location. I know lots of Americans are descended from the Irish. So many Irish left during the famine to find a better life.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

Unfortunately, rude people can be found everywhere. I just had a similar experience when I went to get my new eye glasses. Was the only person there and waited a long time before the woman acknowledged that I was even there. Needless to say, next time I take my business elsewhere.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll never understand why some LYS owners are such snobs! Bad for business, indeed. And every dissatisfied shopper will tell scores of other knitters/crocheters, and the LYS won't get any business.

I know a LYS owner who's only interested in clients who spend a minimum of $400 on projects. She does indeed get clients who can spend that kind of money. Not me!

Hazel


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

daralene said:


> Just thought you would appreciate a few others who understand. This is from an online area where they gave reviews of yarn shops. Most were positive but this one shop stood out. 2 bad reviews. Fortunately for us, this shop has been sold and is now owned by some wonderful friendly, people.
> 
> I have bought yarn from XXXXXX The last time I went there, I wanted to buy a circular needle. I was not acknowledged for at least 5 minutes. There was only one other customer in the store. When I finally asked how long I would have to wait to be helped, I was told I would have to wait as long as necessary.
> 
> ...


I think it's terrible the way good paying customers are treated in these wannabe snooty yarn shops. KP is a great place to vent and share our stories, but I think we need to take it a step further. It's a pain in the rear to do, but perhaps taking the time to actually write a letter to the shop expressing so eloquently, as you do, the manner in which you were treated and suggesting the owner/salespeople take a customer service course. Gee, you'd think in this economy that customer service would be number one to encourage repeat business and word of mouth advertising (which is free).

I hope you find a LYS that provides you with the kind of quality products and service that you deserve. Best of luck.


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

Tara said:


> I too love that phrase...I was born and raised in California but my family is from Arkansas and Oklahoma and Sunday go to meetin' is somethin' I have known and said all my life. There are a lot of people that look at me funny when I say it and I have to explain what I mean...Others will ponder a minute or 2 then laugh a bit.
> 
> 
> Gmaj said:
> ...


Was raised by a Very Southern mother and we had "go to meetin clothes and Sunday School Shoes" as well as "your gloves!". You had better not be caught "playing in those clothes, gloves or shoes!!! :lol:

Thank you for reminding me of those great times!!!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Love yarn, love money.... Not about to give up any of my hard earned to people that can't show a little common courtesy. I puposely do not wear my "Sunday go to meeting" when I am shopping for big ticket items, like a car. I want to know how their service is for EVERYBODY....
> ...


I grew up in W.Virginia and that was a standard expression for "good clothes." Incidentially, DH's father came from Northern Ireland and still has family there--Quigley's Point.


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

All the above make me so proud and happy to have the lys we have here.In my opinion, they are everything a lys should be and more.They are a ten star store.Every city should have at least one like this one. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

As far as writing a letter......these ladies that I quoted in the two reviews left these reviews online and although I xxxx'd out the name of the shop, they put it in. I think the owners would get the message loud and clear. Two bad reviews on the internet. 

Perhaps that is why it now has a new owner and extremely friendly staff.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

"Sunday go to meeting" is a Quaker expression. Their services are called meetings and they gather at the Meeting House. It's a very common expression in the Philadelphia area.


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Love yarn, love money.... Not about to give up any of my hard earned to people that can't show a little common courtesy. I puposely do not wear my "Sunday go to meeting" when I am shopping for big ticket items, like a car. I want to know how their service is for EVERYBODY....
> ...


I thought it was only old and country. My great grand parents used the term and grandparents. I am now old enough to be a great grand parent.....so.....it is a very old term and apparently universal. I too don't dress for the salesman. Better deal that way.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Whenever I encounter this type of reception, I usually say, "Excuse me for interrupting you, but are you open to the general public for business or is this a private club?" It usually gets some action. If they answer me curtly, I usually add "I'm sorry, but the way you were ignoring me I assumed that you are not interested in me as a customer. I'm sure the shop down the road will appreciate my money." Then I walk out. I've had them chase me out the door apologizing, calling me back in. I go and from then on, when I go there, the greeting is much more friendly.


----------



## safepethaven (Nov 1, 2011)

An excellent idea for retailers who WANT to improve or at least feel there is always room for improvement; but not likely from the particular LYS's mentioned negatively here as they already think they're perfect and only want to sell to deep-pocketed folks like themselves. So I highly doubt they'd spend money on such "unnecessary" marketing services as a mystery shopper. LOL


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> I've had this sort of treatment at my LYS but continued to shop there because it was the only one in town.


That is the beauty of the Internet. I do not have a LYS near me, so my LYS is the world. It is the same for fabrics, although there is a fabric shop near me, but I do not like the owner, nor the smell of her shop (cigarette smoke) - so again my local fabric shop is the world - there is a greater choice of fabric & the specials available are wonderous and many. I have not had any bad service from any of the shops I have dealt with & they also have a wonderful follow up service. If I do have problems with a store, I will not give any return custom & will also give my opinion of that shop if asked.


----------



## safepethaven (Nov 1, 2011)

So sad that you would need to shake them up in the first place, and further, when you threaten to take your money elsewhere is all that wakes them up and has them chasing after you (your money). That shows their true colors and I'd want none of their kind nor their merchandise if that were the case.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Nordicharps said:


> So sorry - how depressing! I'm glad to say that my lovely LYS is a joy to visit. In a place like Vara in the backwoods of middle Sweden, which is really a one-horse- (er - tractor-) town she has built up an assortment that wows you, she greets you with a smile almost as blinding as the shelves and will lay down her life (well almost) to help you.
> And if you go in just to look, she's happy to let you browse, but will join in your drooling if you want her to. Love it!!


Does this shop have a web site, I am always looking for more yarn shops to check out - just had a thought, you might not see this message, so will PM you


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love yarn, love money.... Not about to give up any of my hard earned to people that can't show a little common courtesy. I puposely do not wear my "Sunday go to meeting" when I am shopping for big ticket items, like a car. I want to know how their service is for EVERYBODY....


I agree with Dreamweaver, I grew up in Nebraska, where the millionaire are likely dressed in overalls and beat up boots, so I was used to be treated well, not matter how I was dressed. Got quite a shock when I moved to a suburb of Dallas over 35 years ago, and quickly learned that I should frequent merchants who treated all customers well.
Naomi


----------



## babesy (Feb 5, 2011)

LOL - your comments remind me of a store in Arlington, Texas. I won't say the name. And there is ome "Heavenly" yarn there. But, I don't think I have ever been treated so rudely in my life.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

vancat said:


> Well, I am sorry so many of you have bad experiences in yarn shops - but how I wish there was even a bad-tempered one anywhere in my part of London! I either buy online or have to go into central London to a department store, where yarn is
> very expensive and limited in choice.


Stick with online - do you know, or have you tried Deramores, they are very good - I highly recommend them, they have helped me out quite often & their freight is very reasonable, even to Australia xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

roxy said:


> I would like to buy yarn at my lys shop, keep local merchants going,but when i go there,there is a clic hanging there and I feel like I am imposing if I ask a question. I have gone there about 3 times and it is always the same.I am a beginner and there are so many diffrent types yarn. I have learned more from this site than my lys.


That is so sad that you cannot ask for assistance of your LYS - they obviously don't do the craft for the friendship - if I lived near you I would be glad to help out with info & techniques - if I knew any xx


----------



## mrsoboab (Jan 29, 2012)

It didn't happen in a yarn store but when we were on holiday in Blackpool, England in January, i went to a handbag shop that I visit every time we go there.
it was all locked up so I went off and did the rest of my shopping and came back, the door was shut but the lock was off so I went inside.
The lady informed me that she was not actually open for business and as such, her stock was not displayed to its best.
I told her I was searching for a wallet for my Mum and as I had bought mine there on my last visit, I knew I would find what I wanted in her little shop as we always like to go back there.
She told me to look around and see if I could find what I was looking for - I found it and more so she had a good sale just for trusting me - if she had been rude, I would never go back and would tell my friends to avoid it - because she was helpful, I'll be back and will send all the friends I meet in our hotel there.
Politeness costs nothing and brings its own rewards.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

The first time we flew into New York state to see relatives who had moved there, I saw a lady sitting and reading a book while we all were waiting for our luggage to arrive from the plane. I leaned over to her and said, "What are you reading?" (I love to read and always am looking for a great author I have missed). She looked me right in the eye and said, "A book". Kind of put me in my place!!!! :O)

And, I have never forgotten the rudest clerk I ever met! Since we have always lived in the western U.S., I tend to enjoy chatting with others about where they live. We were in a shopping center in New York State (not the city). I was buying a piece of jewelry for my mom's birthday and charged it. When I signed the bill electrically, I was concerned as my signature looked like zig zag lines rather than writing. I said "That doesn't look anything like my signature!" The clerk looked me in the eye and with a cold voice said, "I'll testify in court it was you!". Good grief!!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Juleen said:


> I had the same thing happen to me in what was then a new LYS. I stopped in and they could barely lower themselves to wait on me. Thus, I drove further to a store where they were friendly and helpful. Unfortunately, my favorite store has closed and now I will have to resort to either driving quite a lot further or giving my money to a store that is cold and could care less. Hummm, guess I'll be putting extra miles on the car!


If the distance to the next LYS is too large, have a look on line - there will definitely be a store that will soon become your favourite, I have many favourites, from whom I buy, online around the world xx


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Judi--that's a great idea! I did some looking and found exactly what I want without having to pay shipping! Can't get much better than that!


----------



## Joanne5 (Feb 12, 2011)

I keep telling the LYS in our small community how lucky we are to have them!! The owners are ALWAYS friendly and more then happy to help with any questions. They've set up a free knitting night and afternoon time where we can work on whatever interests us while we chat. We all love spending time there with them. If you happen to travel through WI. be sure to stop at Maypies Cottage.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

headlemk said:


> Maybe KP needs to compile all the complaints and compliments into a booklet or online blog..include the locations of those being complained about and then make that available to ALL LYS. Let the LYS decide if they are on the good or bad side of opinions.
> 
> But then, of course, the bad ones would think they were on the good side. Oh, well....


Headlemk has the right idea. I would be thrilled to have a resource (similar to Angie's List) for knitting sources in my area. Knitters could rate their experience and we would be able to tell at a glance (like ebay) if the seller had good or bad feedback. Hmmm, is this do-able? Have to ask Admin.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

pinkladydew said:


> There is a shop around here not just yarn, but general crafts, I use it so infrequently I forget the hours of operation I have called twice to ask and the older woman that works there has answered the phone, she says" HELLO" like she is spitting the word out more like "why are you disturbing me" or she has just had a massive argument and hasn't gotten control of her emotions yet ....lol cracks me up! Then maybe when you walk into the store your lucky if she" wakes up" before you get to the counter..... you can see why I don't go there more often!


might be another topic--my pet peeve: telephone etiquette/business ans. 'hello', instead of proper ID, forcing me to insure I have the right #; and balking @ giving name (you know s.th. goes wrong, the 1. thing they ask you: "Well, who did you talk to?")


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh my, that has been a saying in the states forever. Thanks for the memories Dreamweaver. Many forget that our roots in America are from our Europian cousins. So we do experience some of the old world sayings from time to time.



inishowen said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Love yarn, love money.... Not about to give up any of my hard earned to people that can't show a little common courtesy. I puposely do not wear my "Sunday go to meeting" when I am shopping for big ticket items, like a car. I want to know how their service is for EVERYBODY....
> ...


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

I have one yarn shop here in Osage Beach MO and love it. The owner is there almost every day and she is very nice and very helpful. When she can't be there she has some lovely ladies to fill in. I feel so fortunate not only to have the store but also the nice friends. And the rocking chair


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'd go back - get them to sort me out lots and lots of yarn and then walk out without a word.


----------



## Therese Ware (Mar 29, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> Therese Ware said:
> 
> 
> > The first time I went into the knit shop here every one looked up at me. One lady sitting at the table (making a swetter) ask could she help me, that the owner was in back helping some one elce. So I looked around and found what I was looking for.Then the owner came out and was very nice and asked if I was a new knitter, could she help me with any thing. She asked if I would like to sit with them and knit . BUT the next time I went in quit another story. Now I'm torn. Do I or don't I. :? T
> ...


You might be right. I will give it another chance.T :thumbup:


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Sherry1 said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe if all the LYS owners could see how we feel about THEM they would change THEIR attitudes... I have been in 4 LYS in my lifetime... the first one no one was around and the first skein I picked up was $64.00. The second one I felt like I was beneath their idea of what they wanted for a customer... the last 2 were wonderful beyond belief and I will go in there every chance I get... maybe if we politely wrote a quick note and told the prorietors how we feel about their shops then maybe they would do something... I feel that goes both ways.. I need to drop a quick note to the shops I love and let them know also.....
> ...


Hurray for 'Positive Re-inforcement'!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vonni (Jun 21, 2011)

Granny Annie said:


> vonni said:
> 
> 
> > A good idea for a yarn store would be a seat,newspaper outside for the guess whos. I have discovered a great little wool shop (I'm Ausssie)in Sassafras in the Dandenong Ranges in Victoria. Its a touristy little town so always treat myself to a devonshire tea and a browse and a purchase in this lovely little shop. It has 2 delightful owners who are rather young,they know their knitting very well and very helpful.Yvonne
> ...


I love that, I want to go there.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

This reminds me of an art and craft store we used to have in our small town. the name of the store was Happy Hobbies, but everyone in town knew it as Unhappy Hobbies.


----------



## booksmith (May 20, 2011)

The yarn selection there is sooooo good and reasonably priced. Worth the irregular hours (besides I have no LYS in the town we live in, just in the resort town, guess that's why I'm tolerant.)


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

http://local.yahoo.com/info-19955130-heindselman-s-yarn-needlework-provo

Their main website is not connecting right now, but this is the shop.


----------



## booksmith (May 20, 2011)

hersh said:


> booksmith said:
> 
> 
> > I went to the gift shop/"wonderful large selection of yarn" shop in the ski/golf resort community where we go a couple times a month. So frustrated, They are only open on Saturdays from 10-5, but now will be closed for "mud" season (that time between skiing and golf) until May 15. I love to buy yarn there as the selection if so nice, the employees sometimes can't find the price ("it's in a folder under the counter, dearie".) or can't figure out how to use the cash register "Is yarn fiber?". I'll go back for the yarn if they are open when I'm there but, sheesh!
> ...


Why? The yarn selection there is sooooo good and reasonably priced. Worth the irregular hours (besides I have no LYS in the town we live in, just in the resort town, guess that's why I'm tolerant.) Looking at my statement I know it sounds dumb, but you'd have to see the goods they offer to understand.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

booksmith said:


> hersh said:
> 
> 
> > booksmith said:
> ...


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Love yarn, love money.... Not about to give up any of my hard earned to people that can't show a little common courtesy. I puposely do not wear my "Sunday go to meeting" when I am shopping for big ticket items, like a car. I want to know how their service is for EVERYBODY....
> ...


That expression is also used in Canada.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

safepethaven said:


> An excellent idea for retailers who WANT to improve or at least feel there is always room for improvement; but not likely from the particular LYS's mentioned negatively here as they already think they're perfect and only want to sell to deep-pocketed folks like themselves. So I highly doubt they'd spend money on such "unnecessary" marketing services as a mystery shopper. LOL


I used to be a mystery shopper. I mostly worked for banks. It was very satisfying to write a report after bad service.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I have been knitting now for almost 40 years and never had a problem while in NY purchasing anything including my Bond. However when I moved down here in NC I've had nothing but problems as far as customer service. One LYS I seemed to have more knowledge than the woman behind the counter, another no one bothered to look up from what ever has their attention. Until I've read about other people having problems at LYS I was thinking perhaps dare I say racial. Thank you all for sharing your problems with LYS as unfortunate as it is, I feel a whole lot better and will now dismiss the thought I had.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

I am so confused by the LYS's. I have several in my area and they all get around to saying that "we" the knitters need to shop at our LYS in order to keep them open and they always say that places like Michaels and Joann's are a big part of putting the LYS out of business BUT I think the LYS need to learn to stop the kind of actions sited here that keep people away. A brand new yarn shop opened here in Encino, Ca not long ago so I and a friend went to welcome them to the area and to see their yarns of course. When we entered we were never acknowledged (by the owner) nor the employee. So do you think I am going back? Probably not. There is noting like a smile and a hello to get off on the right foot. Like the saying goes "A smile last a moment but the memory of it last forever". So if any of the LYS owners are on this site please review your shops policies about smiles and a simple hello.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Roe said:


> I have been knitting now for almost 40 years and never had a problem while in NY purchasing anything including my Bond. However when I moved down here in NC I've had nothing but problems as far as customer service. One LYS I seemed to have more knowledge than the woman behind the counter, another no one bothered to look up from what ever has their attention. Until I've read about other people having problems at LYS I was thinking perhaps dare I say racial. Thank you all for sharing your problems with LYS as unfortunate as it is, I feel a whole lot better and will now dismiss the thought I had.


Well, Roe, it had better not be for their sake. Your money is as good as my money as is anyone else's. It's all printed by the same Federal Reserve, and hard earned. I think it is just plain apathy or maybe cliquishness, where they prefer to serve their cronies and could care less about anyone outside their circle. Their cronies probably spend lots of money in their establishments and us occasional customers only buy a skein or two at a time, not worth their effort. I do find though that younger workers are the worst in customer service. They have not been taught courtesy and manners, and how to work, like we were by our Depression or war era parents.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

We've had other discussion threads on this subject. The snob factor seems to be a phenomenon with yarn shops. Perhaps because only wealthy social snobs were the main client in the distant past or maybe it is just a grand hobby of someone with money who wants all the excitement of going to market and buying lots of yarns--and that's why LYSs sometimes have really high end yarns and supplies and they get their kicks out of snubbing people who walk through the door. The same with holding classes during open hours and not having someone to mind the store. It just shows how "selective" they are in customers.

This week Thursday is our annual shop hop where there are now 14 shops participating--there are a few that fit the snob factor, I just don't go there, but most are happy customer-pleasing people. There is an agreed theme--last year it was blended yarns containing silk in fingering or sport weight with a free pattern--usually a shawl, scarf, socks or hats, each store having a unique yarn. So we travel between the shops and when we bring an item for food shelf we get a charm and free pattern plus being able to see all the new yarns each shop carries. I end up with enough small projects to take me through the year or add to my sweater projects, which I like best. So if any one is in this area, it would be worth enjoying this tour: http://minnesotayarnshophop.com/

It's best not to take a snob shop personally but I would indeed let them know just how put out I was and express that I have a very big mouth, if you know what I mean. Word of mouth is very powerful--and a true retailer is in fear of it.

Hope you all had a wonderful holiday(s) week end and/or celebrated Spring because it is here!...and the eaglets in Decorah are growing!


----------



## moreighn (Apr 17, 2011)

I do a lot of online shopping mainly for the sake of more variety but I musy admit I would love to meet some of these people for their sheer good manners and immediate response such as I have had this weekend even though it was a holiday time


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Sunday go to meetin' was also something we said in northern Ohio where I grew up. I still say it when I talk about getting nicely dressed up and out of the blue denim and plaid flannel so prevalent here in Oregon!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Every yarn shop owner decides on the qualities and pricing of the yarns they wish to sell. Sometimes that is beyond the reach of every customer who walks in the door. However, it is no excuse to be unpleasant or unhelpful. On the other hand, I have been in yarn shops when customers walked around loudly complaining about the prices. So before we rush to judgment, on the owners, let's look at the customer behavior as well. All that being said, I still don't feel it is good business to be cold and unkind to anyone shopping in one's store. Simply explaining the price structure and offering an alternative yarn shopping experience goes a long way. Maybe that person won't come back because of price, but at least they can't and won't spread news of rude and indifferent staff. Bad news travels faster and farther than good. No owner can afford to alienate anyone. When the rude customer leaves, throw a skein of yarn at the window and scream, but be sure to smile and say goodby nicely to the departing customer and rest assured that you won't have to deal with them again. Sorry folks--I was a business owner and I am trying to look at this from the business owner's standpoint.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

I worked very hard for a very long time to come to a TON of twitter followers. I make SURE to get the name of anyone who is disrespectful to me in any store and I print it in cyberspace. I always warn them first, anyone can have a "bad day" and it may give them a chance to nice up, but incredibly, people never do if they are dead set to be nasty. I've gotten calls from management at airlines, supermarkets and drug store chains seeing how they can help me.


----------



## KnockaghKrafter (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Inishowen, quite agree about Nobels in Ballymena. Had a meal there last time I was in Ballymena and the food was great, the service couldn't have been better and the price was great too. Have you visited the Factory Craft Shop in Ballymena. They have started keeping wool now and are very friendly and helpful. They will be at the Creative Crafts Show in the Kings Hall next week. Also, there is two LYS in Carrickfergus, keepng different things and are both very helpful and friendly. The Glen Gallery is at Cullybackey and I have heard good reports about them although I havn't made it there yet. They will also be at the Creative Craft Show. Aren't we lucky in our LYS.


----------



## BarbaraSunday (Oct 19, 2011)

Several years ago I went into my LYS for the first time to find out about knitting lessons. When I entered there was a younger woman (35ish) at the front desk on the phone. She made no motion to me nor did she speak a word to me. I wandered around for about 20 minutes and I was the only one in the store (now this store is only the size of a garage door bay, small) while she continued to talk on the phone never paying me any mind. So I left with no intention of ever returning. Since then I have taken knitting lessons and several women suggested that I return to the LYS in my town and I told them my story. They said that didn't sound like the owner and I should give it another go. So I did. She greeted me warmly and we began to chat. I told her nicely of my visit several years ago and how disappointed I was. She then told me that at that time her son was dying of cancer and she was totally involved in his care and had people running the store for her so she could stay open and not disappoint her customers. I wanted to sink into the floor I was so embarrassed! So my point is you never know what could be going on in someone's life that has them totally distracted or not there. My new philosophy is I will give anything I try 3 strikes and then make my decision. The owner and I hit it right off and I will be returning to her store probably more often than my husband would like.
I love all you guys and gals here on KP. I am still learning not only knitting but about life too!


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

vpatt said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


I've heard that expression all my life in Indiana but then most of my family is Irish too.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I remember some needlepoint shops were very snobbish too. They wouldn't expend the time to help someone who wasn't a regular customer of theirs, or someone they thought would not spend hundreds of dollars for a canvas and yarn.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm lucky.. Most of the yarn shops that I have been to in my area have been very customer oriented and welcoming. I know what you mean though. One of them, the first LYS that I ever went into when I first started knitting, made me feel so uncomfortable that I decided that I would never go back.. I've heard that they have new owners and that the new owners are wonderful.. I think I will have to try them again. 
Gloria


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, a store owner or clerk can be having a bad day. But a bad day for 25 years? I don't think so. I think the owners of this store have deep personality disorders. Can't figure out how they stay in business unless they have other income.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

shaney63 said:


> .... I can't imagine such places stay open long unless it just serves as a tax write-off. Hmph.


I was even unkinder and wondering if it was used for money laundering.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh Dreamweaver, I love that expression "sunday go to meeting". It's said here in Ireland and I'm amazed that you're saying it in USA.
inishowen

In the USA, we have a lot of Irish ancestors.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

moreighn said:


> I do a lot of online shopping mainly for the sake of more variety but I musy admit I would love to meet some of these people for their sheer good manners and immediate response such as I have had this weekend even though it was a holiday time


Well said!! Elann.com is an example of one of these online stores. The person who packs up my orders actually signs it with her first name. This is truly a very personal touch and I appreciate it.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

illusionsbydonna said:


> vpatt said:
> 
> 
> > inishowen said:
> ...


It's universal in the US because of television, not now but back in the 50's 60's and 70's. Remember the Andy Griffith show with Opie and Aunt Bea--they would say Sunday go meet'n clothes. Same with the westerns like Little House on the Prairie. All those old European, particularly the UK, sayings transfers over here--you betcha!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> shaney63 said:
> 
> 
> > .... I can't imagine such places stay open long unless it just serves as a tax write-off. Hmph.
> ...


No not money laundering too dramatic--I would say more of a hobby. Just think about it. If you had umpteen millions and a silver spoon up your....well you get the picture, you need something to occupy you mind and what better way than enhancing our favorite hobby. The dream is having all this lovely yarn about you and being able to knit whatever and when ever you want but putting up with pesky customers is annoying. So the dream has a flaw.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We must also recognize the stores that do things right, and we all seem to agree what that is. My LYS is Tempe Yarn and Fabric in Tempe AZ. The owner and her husband are there most of the time. Very friendly and knowledgable. All who work in the store are wonderful. Frequent gatherings for all knitters, crocheters and spinners. Drinks offered. No pressure but lots of information. They may be the reason I love knitting so.....and now add KP! I'm a happy knitter.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> We must also recognize the stores that do things right, and we all seem to agree what that is. My LYS is Tempe Yarn and Fabric in Tempe AZ. The owner and her husband are there most of the time. Very friendly and knowledgable. All who work in the store are wonderful. Frequent gatherings for all knitters, crocheters and spinners. Drinks offered. No pressure but lots of information. They may be the reason I love knitting so.....and now add KP! I'm a happy knitter.


You are so right Suzi, but this thread is about bad feelings by snob stores. Since you see the positive side--please start a new topic about all the good LYS in our lives.....I would love to participate.


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Me to


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You seem to be a great knitter....this must be at least part of the reason. I'd have to open my own store or organize a group to knit for charity from my stash.



shaney63 said:


> yannikay said:
> 
> 
> > Hey shaney63, I just visited one of your shops about a month ago for about 10 mins as I had DH with me and it was awesome andvery friendly! Left some cash there and will definitly go back the next time I am down that way!!! :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## booksmith (May 20, 2011)

hersh said:


> booksmith said:
> 
> 
> > hersh said:
> ...


Didn't take your comment as beating on me.......actually,
the owner an avid knitter, wanted to open a yarn shop and her husband said she wouldn't sell enough yarn to make her rent so they have everything from candles,household decorations, cand, jellies, really cute women's clothing, and even furniture. Sort of a general store, which generally isn't open, hahahahahahah. The guy didn't know I'd be there regularly to buy yarn!!


----------



## moreighn (Apr 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> moreighn said:
> 
> 
> > I do a lot of online shopping mainly for the sake of more variety but I musy admit I would love to meet some of these people for their sheer good manners and immediate response such as I have had this weekend even though it was a holiday time
> ...


the one I go through is webs and even on a Sunday they answered a conversion type question I asked as there are some things alittle different


----------



## Joyp (Feb 4, 2012)

It's amazing how far this topic has gone really. The story is of course that all shop owners...small shops anyway... should learn the lesson and a lot don't.
If you treat one customer badly, the news gets around. Treat 10 customers badly and you quite quickly run out of customers! Snobby little gift shops aren't restricted to the US either! We have more than our share down under too.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

KnockaghKrafter said:


> Hi Inishowen, quite agree about Nobels in Ballymena. Had a meal there last time I was in Ballymena and the food was great, the service couldn't have been better and the price was great too. Have you visited the Factory Craft Shop in Ballymena. They have started keeping wool now and are very friendly and helpful. They will be at the Creative Crafts Show in the Kings Hall next week. Also, there is two LYS in Carrickfergus, keepng different things and are both very helpful and friendly. The Glen Gallery is at Cullybackey and I have heard good reports about them although I havn't made it there yet. They will also be at the Creative Craft Show. Aren't we lucky in our LYS.


I've never even heard of the Factory Craft Shop in Ballymena, but I will be finding it next time I go. Thank you so much for your feedback. I'm going to write down the names of the other places and keep it in my handbag for the next time I'm in those areas. I was thinking of going to the show at the Kings Hall. I'm sure it will be great, although the ticket price is often a reason not to go.


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi! Is the Tuesday market also in Ballymena? May try to get there for a look when I am off work. Thanks.


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

Joyp said:


> It's amazing how far this topic has gone really. The story is of course that all shop owners...small shops anyway... should learn the lesson and a lot don't.
> If you treat one customer badly, the news gets around. Treat 10 customers badly and you quite quickly run out of customers! Snobby little gift shops aren't restricted to the US either! We have more than our share down under too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

I thought "Sunday go to meeting clothes" was a Northern Irish anglican saying as my grandfather used it a lot. We lived next door to my grandparents (mum's parents) and granda used to clean our shoes for us on Saturday evenings for church on Sunday morning (until we got old enough to teach us to do it ourselves). My dad worked quite odd hours at the time so gran and granda were quite involved with us kids. Brings back nice memories!


----------



## KnockaghKrafter (Aug 11, 2011)

Glad you can use the information. If you Google the Factory Craft Shop a map will help you find it. Forgot to mention there is also a good LYS in Larne. Good range of yarn and very helpful if you need it. Looking forward to the show but I know what you mean about the price.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

elbev said:


> Hi! Is the Tuesday market also in Ballymena? May try to get there for a look when I am off work. Thanks.


No sorry, the Tuesday market is in Lisburn where I live.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Love yarn, love money.... Not about to give up any of my hard earned to people that can't show a little common courtesy. I puposely do not wear my "Sunday go to meeting" when I am shopping for big ticket items, like a car. I want to know how their service is for EVERYBODY....
> ...


It's an expression used here in New Zealand too! My maternal side is from Ireland (over 130 years ago!) so I guess these little gems have travelled all around the world! It's lovely to hear the same words from all corners....XX


----------



## mrsoboab (Jan 29, 2012)

That's why I'm so annoyed when I get bad service, we did mystery shopping for all sorts of companies and we know what we are looking for.


----------



## mrsoboab (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm going on a coach trip on Saturday with the Real Ale Society - guess what I located between the first two places we are visiting - you got it - the yarn store - quick can of diet coke, hobble up the street to the yarn store and meet up in the second pub in time to catch the bus!!!! I am now really looking forward to this weekend!!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

snoozi_suzi said:


> We must also recognize the stores that do things right, and we all seem to agree what that is. My LYS is Tempe Yarn and Fabric in Tempe AZ. The owner and her husband are there most of the time. Very friendly and knowledgable. All who work in the store are wonderful. Frequent gatherings for all knitters, crocheters and spinners. Drinks offered. No pressure but lots of information. They may be the reason I love knitting so.....and now add KP! I'm a happy knitter.


I think it is fine to hear about the good ones too even on this topic. It's like having a cup of coffee together. Sounds like a store I would like to visit and with you.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> moreighn said:
> 
> 
> > I do a lot of online shopping mainly for the sake of more variety but I musy admit I would love to meet some of these people for their sheer good manners and immediate response such as I have had this weekend even though it was a holiday time
> ...


I agree. I love my lys and I do my bit to support them because I want the experience of seeing and feeling yarn when I buy, but I also like the prices offered by the on-line shops and I have had wonderful, efficient, and personalized service from the companies I have used. I always thought they were huge operations, but actually, some aren't as big as I assumed. They just have a great on-line sales team.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

booksmith said:


> hersh said:
> 
> 
> > booksmith said:
> ...


Sounds like an interesting store and you have adjusted to their hours--no problem, unless you feel unwelcome at some point. Small antique shops in small communities are managed this way also and that is allowable. We know the owners cannot afford employee(s) and they do need to go to auctions and sales to stock their stores. But the conversation is wonderful when they are open! and the "finds" are great too. Unique is okay, rude is not.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Well I would have said something to her, and it would not have been very nice!!!


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love yarn, love money.... Not about to give up any of my hard earned to people that can't show a little common courtesy. I puposely do not wear my "Sunday go to meeting" when I am shopping for big ticket items, like a car. I want to know how their service is for EVERYBODY....


My husband went to our local Ford dealership to buy a new F350 Truck wearing his "farming overalls". Found the very truck he wanted but could not get service from even one of the starving car salesmen. He went across town to a competitor who promptly addressed him. Hubby told the salesman where the truck he wanted was. The salesman had it delivered to his dealership and sold it to my "poor farmer husband". Happens to men too.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > moreighn said:
> ...


I know Barb, isn't it odd how we imagine what they are like. I always think BIG and find out it is in someones basement, lol.


----------



## maryv528 (Aug 28, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Anglicised spelling Irish English Example
inish, innish, innis inis island Inniskeen, Inishmaan

Just an idea from wikipedia. These are from it's "Place names in Ireland" page.

Mary


----------



## safepethaven (Nov 1, 2011)

Here's a link to the imdb website that lists all the locations where that movie was filmed.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0045061/locations


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

The Quiet Man is one of my all-time favorite films....I went to see it at least three times when it first came out and later got the DVD.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Sounds like a shop that is no longer in business in north east Ohio. On a recommendation from a friend, I stopped in when I was in the area. There were several women, owner included, very well dressed, puttering around. Not one single person spoke to me, even when I attempted to make a purchase (was buying substantial amount of yarn).
I left everything there, walked out and no one even noticed.
Yea... as I said, no longer in business and not missed!
I have 3 shops quite near my home and everyone there is absolutely amazing. Helpful and smiling. Do I have to tell ya I have bought a ton of yarn and supplies from each of them? Nah, I didn't think so!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

cindybar said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Love yarn, love money.... Not about to give up any of my hard earned to people that can't show a little common courtesy. I puposely do not wear my "Sunday go to meeting" when I am shopping for big ticket items, like a car. I want to know how their service is for EVERYBODY....
> ...


That is a great story and it serves them right!!!


----------



## Betha (Dec 12, 2011)

I thought that expression originally had to do with Quakers - you know, Quaker meetings. There were lots of Quakers in Pennsylvania where I grew up. Surprised to see it's used in Scotland - I guess you can't keep a good expression down, LOL!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

maryv528 said:


> StitchDesigner said:
> 
> 
> > inishowen said:
> ...


inishowen is a place name in Ireland. It's not my real name.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Therese Ware said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


I too never gave it a thought...Mom always said Our Sunday Best.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> moreighn said:
> 
> 
> > I do a lot of online shopping mainly for the sake of more variety but I musy admit I would love to meet some of these people for their sheer good manners and immediate response such as I have had this weekend even though it was a holiday time
> ...


Thank you for providing the name of the online store and information about their service. Hopefully, some of us will place orders from them as a direct result of their good service and your positive comments.


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi. I travelled from Belfast yesterday to the Factory Craft Shop and loved it! I was very restrained (only spent £26 ish) but got tractor shaped buttons for my grandon's WIP's! havent seen them before. Also got bamboo needles to try as so many KP'ers love them. Got more patterns (that I so don't need) but only got 2 balls of wool. As I travelled from Belfast my excuse was that the journey had to be worthwhile (!!!!?????) will be trying to get back again once I complete a few things. Have to say though the LYS round the corner from me in the Post Office is very good with lovely wools and the ladies are lovely!
So glad I saw your comment on site! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Recently I was visiting a small town in Tennessee. They had a sewing shop, and I went in to see what they had. I could not believe my eyes when I saw about 20 bolts of Bali Batiks on sale for $4 a yard. Usually this fabric sells for $10-$14 a yard. The clerk/owner/whatever she was, never acknowledged my presence in the store until I walked out the door, then she said, "come back". I could have turned around and said don't bet on it, but I didn't. There was one other person in the shop besides me. I left all of those bolts of fabric behind, little did she know I had intended to buy most of what she had. All she had to do was say hello.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

The greatest thing is that this shop that got 2 bad reviews is gone now and the person that owns it now is wonderful. She is always with the customers and has very helpful workers. It has turned into a lovely place and now moved to a new site within this small plaza, which is good to help get its new identity.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

daralene said:


> The greatest thing is that this shop that got 2 bad reviews is gone now and the person that owns it now is wonderful. She is always with the customers and has very helpful workers. It has turned into a lovely place and now moved to a new site within this small plaza, which is good to help get its new identity.


 Daralene where abouts in NY? I am always looking for new dens of evil mwhwwaahaahaa... :twisted:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

JoanH said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > The greatest thing is that this shop that got 2 bad reviews is gone now and the person that owns it now is wonderful. She is always with the customers and has very helpful workers. It has turned into a lovely place and now moved to a new site within this small plaza, which is good to help get its new identity.
> ...


This shop is in Brighton, NY


----------



## Bona (Feb 23, 2012)

we have a local yarn shop run by one nice owner and one snotty one. The snotty one immediately became huffy when she quoted me a price for yarn I wished to purchase that was slightly higher than the price marked on the shelf, and, when she went over to look, discovered that I was right. I made the purchase but she didn't make it a very pleasant one. Wondering if it was "just me", I brought my husband with me the next time I dropped in, and he came out laughing. We decided that the best response was one a male friend used while watching two female contestants bicker over which of them should be fired on Donald Trump's TV series, "Celebrity Apprentice": after we'd been listening to the argument for a few minutes we became remotely aware than our friend had began doing a nearly inaudible imitation of a chicken plucking.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

inishowen said:


> Oh Dreamweaver, I love that expression "sunday go to meeting". It's said here in Ireland and I'm amazed that you're saying it in USA.


When I read this I almost died...that has been a sayin in my family for a hundred years that I know of and probably longer...it is usually heard in the rural farm areas as according to my dad it originated from the poor farmers back in Poland who had only one set of really nice clothes and he would proudly tell us that "they were for going to church, gettin hitched, or layin someone low and now and then if you was a courtin a pretty lady you would get all dressed up in those sunday go to meetin clothes to impress her and so's her daddy would let you take her to the local barn dance"...I still use it today although my sunday go to meetin clothes have changed from dress and bonnet to new jeans and a nice shirt...dress just don't work on a motorcycle...LOL...they are still a set of clothes set aside just for those important meetings...


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

pridie said:


> When someone treats you this way, why don't you say something like; excuse me, could I have some help please. If they are still rude, don't take it personally but put the owness back on them. You need to say, "is everything okay with you today". They might say, "yes why". That is your shoe in to tell them that every time you come in the shop that they are not so nice and explain. They might not even know they are doing it and might even be very apologetic and different to everyone after that. Someone just needs to be prepared in their hearts before they enter the shop especially if this is a pattern of behaviour. By doing this in a loving way we make a difference in this world. After all, we are not mind readers.


I agree with this and as one who has been in customer service for many years there are times when I have been called on the carpet for my seemingly attitude and I apologized for making them feel that way because i did not mean to but I was dealing with some very serious stuff at the time and didn't realize I had let it slip in where it didn't belong but afterwards I made sure that I was always aware of what I was feeling and how I was acting towards others...you never know they may be mourning the death of a loved one and just be having a bad day...and a smile and question from you about how they are feeling just might make their day and make them smile again...if not then you can always leave and shop elswhere but always leave a message for a mananger you can seal it in an envelope and have the cashier place it in the register under the drawer...
believe me if it is not an owner or mananger you need to let them know about the emplyees actions so that they can take appropriate action...which is usually some retraining and a warning about making the customer feel good because they are the ones who write your paycheck.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

The worst piece of customer "service" was in our library back in 1985. My lovely mum had recently died and I returned her library books, explaining they were a little late because mum had died. Without a word the librarian looked at the date for return and said "there is a fine of 10p on each of these books". I was so upset that I paid the fine and walked out. To this day I can't believe how callous she was.


----------



## safepethaven (Nov 1, 2011)

Oooh that librarian gets 2nd place in the "Most Callous" Award; first place goes to my mother's former doctor/office staff - who, called to ask when she would be coming in for her next medical appointment -- 6 MONTHS AFTER she had died in-hospital, as a result of botched brain surgery. That was the very doctor who had referred Mom to a neurologist for tests, long after her symptoms had become dire. His last contact had been that referral, a month before her surgery, and never once followed up about Mom, except to see when she's be spending more money for more services at their office.

I'm just glad I was there to have taken the call to spare my dad the further pain. Mom was only 46; that was in 1976 and some parts of her last days are still as if it were last week; others seem light years away.

I still have to deal with uncaring, insensitive and generally inept individuals, daily, in my own struggles to stay alive amongst similar medical "professionals."


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

inishowen and safepethaven those are definately callous and terrible...I am so sorry you both had to deal with something like that and I am sorry for your loss...although I doubt that I would have been as calm as you were about it...I probably would have made "Heads Roll" as my dad would say...


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

safepethaven said:


> I still have to deal with uncaring, insensitive and generally inept individuals, daily, in my own struggles to stay alive amongst similar medical "professionals."


I know what you mean I am doing the same...I have now become a very active voice in my healthcare and I don't give up until they do what I feel they should to make sure there is nothing going wrong....


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Juleen said:


> Joy, I don't think that's vindictive at all! I want to hear which stores give good service and which don't--saves me time and frustration! And that, m'dear, is exactly why I drove 5 miles out of my way each way to patronize a yarn store that was friendly and had a great selection. Unfortunately, they recently went out of business not too long ago and now I have to decide if I want to save gas and be ignored and put down or drive further. Think I'll be gassing up the car a wee bit more often!


Sorry to hear you've had such bad luck. I live in the Phoenix area and there are several nice stores here and in the surrounding towns. I don't know where you are located in AZ, but I would be happy to give you the names of some nice stores here. Maybe if it isn't too far away you could just do a big hop-a-shop day.
Vicki


----------

